# Write a check or make a withdrawal slip



## debodun (Dec 22, 2020)

Does it matter if someone runs short of cash and wants to draw on their bank account whether they write themselves a check or make out a direct withdrawal slip?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 22, 2020)

How about just inserting your ATM card and making a cash withdrawal?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 22, 2020)

Deb, it does not matter if you use a check or withdrawal slip.  Are you thinking of bank penalties for one over the other?  Unless you pay a few cents to write a check, no.  And...............you can always ask the bank.


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> How about just inserting your ATM card and making a cash withdrawal?


Do you need a credit car for that?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 22, 2020)

The bank itself issues ATM cards deb.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do you need a credit car for that?


My account comes with a debit card, does yours?  

Also, I  have written a check out to "Cash" for myself before and have also used a withdrawal form.  I have totally free checking though so everything I do costs me nothing.  Well, if I use my debit card at a place that is not my bank there is a fee usually.  That's the only time I get a fee.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do you need a credit car for that?


No credit card, Deb, just a debit card, issued free of charge by the bank, and right on the spot.


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2020)

Mayhaps at your bank.


----------



## Pepper (Dec 22, 2020)

debodun said:


> Mayhaps at your bank.


You won't know unless you ask.  I don't think you'd want an ATM card, you don't like cards.


----------



## Remy (Dec 23, 2020)

Years ago I was issued a bank card (I'm assuming debit) and I never ever used it. I'm kind of afraid of them vs. a credit card which I believe has more protection. 

I don't think it matters if you do one or the other @debodun except if you pay for your checks, you just used one.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 23, 2020)

I just write a check for cash. My bank doesn't give out debit cards either. You have to request one, then they decide whether or not you deserve one because they are the kings of their banking domain.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 8, 2021)

Just curious. Why would you think it would matter? No matter which way you do it the money is coming out of your account. And hopefully, no matter which way, your bank would require ID before issuing the cash.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 8, 2021)

Deb, you would simplify your life so much if you would just enter the 21st century (or even the 20th) and get yourself a debit card and a credit card.  You'd find that you'd even save money.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 12, 2021)

You pay for checks

You don't pay for withdrawal slips.

Debit cards are the easiest thing in the world to hack. Direct link to your checking account too.

I have not used an ATM in 20+ years and I never use a debit card to buy things even though my bank gives them to me.

I Use a credit card to buy things as they have fraud protection.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 12, 2021)

I don't pay for checks and neither do millions of others.


----------



## J.B Books (Jan 12, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I don't pay for checks and neither do millions of others.


So when you run out of checks the bank gives you more for free?

I pay about $28 a box. I order two boxes at a time.

I wish my bank would give them to me for free.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 12, 2021)

J.B Books said:


> You pay for checks
> 
> You don't pay for withdrawal slips.
> 
> ...


You make good points about the checks vs withdrawal slips and excellent points about debit cards. I have so many checks that it will take me years to use them. I only write one check a month. I only use debit cards to keep them active. I can count the times I've used a debit card on one hand since I got my first one, probably 30 years ago.  I would never use them for purchases....no protection, no points.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 12, 2021)

@J.B Books 
My apologies for speaking before thinking.  Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> How about just inserting your ATM card and making a cash withdrawal?


Aunt Marg there you go again with that common sense stuff.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 12, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Aunt Marg there you go again with that common sense stuff.


ROFLMAO!

Thanks for the laugh, FM!


----------

